# Vintage Komandirskie



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't know the age but the two tone blended dial is just starting to age nicely.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i've got two komandersie's with pictures on the dial







, i much prefer the ones without







-much cooler imo.

yours looks a beaut









regards,john.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Justin, I`m with John on this I also prefer the Vostoks without pictures, the exception is the `80`s Parachutte model which is quite cool









I also really like your ones bezel, I much prefer it to the modern style


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks Mac. I am going to scrape out the remaining red of the 3rd quarter and refinish with black. The luminous pips on your few certainly adds a new dimension. Good work Roy.


----------

